# Canton/Woodstock and surroundings: Thurs the 19th, Rib Ranch



## hicktownboy (Mar 13, 2009)

Now that War is over we can plan our next get-together.

Looks like OFH mixed it up for us some... (we will allow it this time with it being her bday  )

THURSDAY, March 19th
Rib Ranch (or for AL & OFH & lil fish  "wib wanch")
Normal time of 7 PM

http://www.theribranch.com/location/location.htm


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2009)

Yall just let me know when!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yall just let me know when!



Yea... sure


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yall just let me know when!





Im in


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2009)

Man I'm really trying for this one


----------



## Jranger (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Man I'm really trying for this one



If you go, I'll go. Heck, I might even drive...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 13, 2009)

Jranger said:


> If you go, I'll go. Heck, I might even drive...



If JT goes Ill buy!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

You read my mind Landon!  I'm hungry!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Rib Ranch?

Theres a new gut bomb buffet over by Sams on 41. First time in my life I've ever eaten Sushi and chicken nuggets at the same time.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 13, 2009)

wiskey_33 said:


> rib ranch?
> 
> Theres a new gut bomb buffet over by sams on 41. First time in my life i've ever eaten sushi and chicken nuggets at the same time.



omg...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Rib Ranch?
> 
> Theres a new gut bomb buffet over by Sams on 41. First time in my life I've ever eaten Sushi and chicken nuggets at the same time.



 That does not sound appetizing.

Rib Ranch sounds good to me.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Depending on when, I'm in for da Wib Wanch.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Depending on when, I'm in for da Wib Wanch.



Let's do next week.  Wed or thurs?  I'm good for either.  Or both.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 13, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> That does not sound appetizing.
> 
> Rib Ranch sounds good to me.



What about sushi and crawfish? Sushi and 'nana puddin'?

I can do Thursday for sure.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> What about sushi and crawfish? Sushi and 'nana puddin'?



The only thing I would have would be the puddin'.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2009)

next Thursday is good if it's in the eve.   Any time after 5 is good for me.  Otherwise I can't make it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

Then thursday it is...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 13, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> The only thing I would have would be the puddin'.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok so now we'll have a driver AND a buyer...will yall do that at hiram hoots too???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok so now we'll have a driver AND a buyer...will yall do that at hiram hoots too???



ok Im out


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 13, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> The only thing I would have would be the puddin'.



What about mackerel on a stick and jello?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> What about mackerel on a stick and jello SHOTS?



I think so!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok so now we'll have a driver AND a buyer...will yall do that at hiram hoots too???



Heck yeah, if Bass will buy, I'll fly!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 13, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I think so!!!



Jello shots, mackerel on a stick, nanner puddin', egg rolls, sushi and a cold Ice House.

I won't be going to work on Friday.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Jello shots, mackerel on a stick, nanner puddin', egg rolls, sushi and a cold Ice House.
> 
> I won't be going to work on Friday.



Headache in a bottle right there...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2009)

ill be there...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 13, 2009)

mwallen56 said:


> ill be there...



I'm diggin yo bling Mathew...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Headache in a bottle right there...





Fight House always gets the crowds going at the Braves games.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I think so!!!







Hey Sargant!  I see you lurking!  Why don't you attend and bring my sweater!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2009)

Has it been called?

Rib Ranch, Thurs 19th, 19:00 as usual?

I'm hungry.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Has it been called?
> 
> Rib Ranch, Thurs 19th, 19:00 as usual?
> 
> I'm hungry.



Yes.



And by the way....this is mine & Ambassy's birthday dinner.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2009)

Twins?????


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 13, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Twins?????



Could be.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 13, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Could be.



I just threw up my lunch. Holy Jeez!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 13, 2009)

Matty, Love the new avatar!!

ABD, Well!  Nevermind


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 13, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Has it been called?
> 
> Rib Ranch, Thurs 19th, 19:00 as usual?
> 
> I'm hungry.



All over it for you Harry... 



hicktownboy said:


> Now that War is over we can plan our next get-together.
> 
> Looks like OFH mixed it up for us some...
> 
> ...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok so now we'll have a driver AND a buyer...will yall do that at hiram hoots too???



You name the time, and I'll drive to that one, JT


Ohh Yeaahhhh


----------



## BKA (Mar 13, 2009)

sounds great


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok so now we'll have a driver AND a buyer...will yall do that at hiram hoots too???



Ok, so you've got a driver and me and Maguiver will escort this caravan just to make sure no attempts are made on your life or you get lost.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2009)

I need directions or an address to put into the nav system!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.theribranch.com/location/location.htm


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm all over this like a fat kid on a cupcake.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be there for a beer, but can't stay. Got some stuff that came up.


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 16, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'll be there for a beer, but can't stay. Got some stuff that came up.



Yeah yeah likely story! You would stay if they had some blacktooth grins!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think everyone coming should be wearing a red ball cap or red hat of some kind. Soon the World will know we are the Red Hat Woodyites Association of Woodstock, Marietta, Canton, Acworth, Kennesaw, and Powder Springs. Ta-ton-ka can be our President.

For short, we could just call ourselves The Red Hat Red Necks.


----------



## JR (Mar 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> Man I'm really trying for this one



Y'all in?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 16, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I think everyone coming should be wearing a red ball cap or red hat of some kind. Soon the World will know we are the Red Hat Woodyites Association of Woodstock, Marietta, Canton, Acworth, Kennesaw, and Powder Springs. Ta-ton-ka can be our President.
> 
> For short, we could just call ourselves The Red Hat Red Necks.



Ummmm....not sure about that Al.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 16, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I think everyone coming should be wearing a red ball cap or red hat of some kind. Soon the World will know we are the Red Hat Woodyites Association of Woodstock, Marietta, Canton, Acworth, Kennesaw, and Powder Springs. Ta-ton-ka can be our President.
> 
> For short, we could just call ourselves The Red Hat Red Necks.





Sure, Why Not.....


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 16, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> Yeah yeah likely story! You would stay if they had some blacktooth grins!



You know it! Where's the black tooth grin smiley?


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 16, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> You know it! Where's the black tooth grin smiley?



This is better.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 16, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> This is better.



Just 2 shots??????


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2009)

Look what I Googled up:

http://redneckredhats.com/


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 16, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> This is better.



That is 100% pure AWESOME!


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 17, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just 2 shots??????



Yep just two..But they are good enough you can't just have one.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 17, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> Yep just two..But they are good enough you can't just have one.



Yea. You've got to black out at least 2 or 3 front row teeth before you can call it a day.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Look what I Googled up:
> 
> http://redneckredhats.com/



Did you join?


I'm hungry!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 17, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm hungry!



I'm craving some mackerel on a stick and some pudding.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'm craving some mackerel on a stick and some pudding.



What's wrong with you?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 17, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> What's wrong with you?



What, that doesn't sound good to you?

How about sushi and Vienna Sausages?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 17, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Look what I Googled up:
> 
> http://redneckredhats.com/



Hows that workin out fer ya AL??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Hows that workin out fer ya AL??




He looks happy....


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 17, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> He looks happy....



So does BoneBoy...hahahahha.

AL's gettin crunk.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 17, 2009)

im hungry!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 17, 2009)

final date and time??????????????? my job hours change  daily  Who is buying me supper???????????????????????  love ya guy's when your paying


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> final date and time??????????????? my job hours change  daily  Who is buying me supper???????????????????????  love ya guy's when your paying





hicktownboy said:


> Now that War is over we can plan our next get-together.
> 
> Looks like OFH mixed it up for us some... (we will allow it this time with it being her bday  )
> 
> ...




right here eddy... dont know about the buyer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2009)

If i show up it means i will be there...


----------



## Al33 (Mar 18, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you join?



No, too far to drive to make the meetings.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 18, 2009)

I am Hungry.....................   Wings...   Hot.....  And  something good to wash it down with.......


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a special birthday hat for Steve to wear tonight.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I got a special birthday hat for Steve to wear tonight.



I'll bring him a "date" after I swing by the carwash and pressure wash her.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I got a special birthday hat for Steve to wear tonight.



ut oh poor steve, who is this guy anyway? loser..


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'll bring him a "date" after I swing by the carwash and pressure wash her.



you da man!

spare patch kit?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 19, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> you da man!
> 
> spare patch kit?



She's got a slow leak but not really ready for a patch yet


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 19, 2009)

HI   This works out great...wife is working late tonight and I was gonna have to fend for myself


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> She's got a slow leak but not really ready for a patch yet



She will be...


----------



## Bob_D (Mar 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Could be.




Nothing that a size 13 combat boot couldn't fix.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob_D said:


> Nothing that a size 13 combat boot couldn't fix.



So what are you sayin Bob?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> So what are you sayin Bob?



I guess he has a buddy with big feet?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob_D said:


> Nothing that a size 13 combat boot couldn't fix.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw9oX-kZ_9k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw9oX-kZ_9k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 19, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am Hungry.....................   Wings...   Hot.....  And  something good to wash it down with.......



That would sound so much cooler if it was in the voice of Christopher Walken.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> That would sound so much cooler if it was in the voice of Christopher Walken.



 I can totally hear that...


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Im hungry!  Looks like a crowd to me...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

Are Cajuns welcome at the wib wanch?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Are Cajuns welcome at the wib wanch?



NO!


J/k   heck ya you are....all Woodys Folks are welcome!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm still debating, 48.4 miles one way according to google maps.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I'm still debating, 48.4 miles one way according to google maps.



Well they are always fun!! 

Plus you can put faces to names!!

And its right off the highway.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 19, 2009)

I also might bring the newbie Arron Burr Jr. wit me


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> That would sound so much cooler if it was in the voice of Christopher Walken.



I was actually going for that, broken down micky Roake sound there...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I'm still debating, 48.4 miles one way according to google maps.



We usually done leave til almost 9 to 930  Sometime later.

It a good time.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Are Cajuns welcome at the wib wanch?



Absolutely!


----------



## big fish (Mar 19, 2009)

Do we have a list of everyone. Or more less who's coming.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 19, 2009)

Will this even be remotely kid friendly??
I may have to bring the whole clan
IF I get to come
Wonder if BB is comin?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like we'll have 15+?  

We'll be up there early, hopefully to get the "red hat room" 

See ya'll there!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)

DeltaHalo said:


> Will this even be remotely kid friendly??
> I may have to bring the whole clan
> IF I get to come
> Wonder if BB is comin?



Yes, it is.  I bring my 4 year old son and some others bring there little ones too.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

I know you all will be devastated, but I can't make it...
I know, I'm sorry, maybe next time...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I know you all will be devastated, but I can't make it...
> I know, I'm sorry, maybe next time...





ok Jim!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 19, 2009)

DeltaHalo said:


> Will this even be remotely kid friendly??
> I may have to bring the whole clan
> IF I get to come
> Wonder if BB is comin?



They let me show up!



Jranger said:


> I know you all will be devastated, but I can't make it...
> I know, I'm sorry, maybe next time...



But you are suppose to pick up JIm Thompson


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2009)

Gettin' close and I am ready for some FOOD>>>


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, it is.  I bring my 4 year old son and some others bring there little ones too.



I will have someone who speaks my language!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Gettin' close and I am ready for some FOOD>>>



I'm leaving in 10 minutes.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They let me show up!
> 
> But you are the eception to the rule, dude...


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2009)

big fish said:


> Do we have a list of everyone. Or more less who's coming.



Are you not coming if OutFishHim dont come?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm leaving in 10 minutes.



I got some things to wrap up around here first, then I may head on up early.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 19, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They let me show up!
> 
> 
> 
> But you are suppose to pick up JIm Thompson



I never got the PM/phone call with directions... I guess I could just try the Hiram Hooters, huh...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I never got the PM/phone call with directions... I guess I could just try the Hiram Hooters, huh...



 That would be my Guess too....


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I never got the PM/phone call with directions... I guess I could just try the Hiram Hooters, huh...



He's working at a car dealership now. We've got to get there by 6:00 and grab him before he leaves

John Thornton Chevrolet 
1941 Thornton Rd
Lithia Springs 30122
678-322-1934 my direct line
jimtho@gmail.com


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 19, 2009)

Look like I'll be there!
(I HOPE)


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm REALLY hungry.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Absolutely!



I think you meant to say "absowootly".

Will be there a little before 7 I expect.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 19, 2009)

Alright...leavin the office to go home and change...see yall in a bit


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ugh....to-go BBQ just doesn't seem to taste the same as in house BBQ.

But those cold Ski's were great. I'll be sleepin' well tonight!

Not sure why, but Bud's alway seem to taste better on a week night. Looks like I'll be thirsty all weekend.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2009)

Good Times with Great friends..   Enjoyed seeing everyone and some new faces...


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 19, 2009)

Good to meet all the 1st timers. Hope we didn't scare anyone off. 

The company was, as usual, excellent.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Great to see some new folks, enjoyed everyones company.  See yall next time!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2009)

enjoyed it everyone...and so did my son Andrew!     What's not to enjoy, I was paying for his dinner and drinks!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2009)

Took a roadtrip this evening to go have lunch with the Woodstock/Marietta/Canton crew. Had a good time and met some good folks. That crew drank every bottle of beer that the restaurant had available. 
Then we sang happy birthday and talked about all yall that didn't come eat. 

Now I can put more faces to names. Worried about that pic with the pimp hat on though. Guess I'll have to stay on the Sea Hag's good side


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 20, 2009)

Had a great time last night guys!
It was good to finally put some faces with names

Mrs. DeltaHalo and the youngins also enjoyed it very much
We will always attend when we can for sure

Al33, I enjoyed talking and looking at the pics of WARII with ya, and look forward to attending next year.

Anyways, just wanted to say thanks for welcoming us into the group, and can't wait to do it again soon


----------



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a good time. Thanks ladies for the hugs!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 20, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I had a good time. Thanks ladies for the hugs!



You had both arms full there.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 20, 2009)

Great to see the old gang especially my little buddy, "Guppy", who shared his desert with me. 

As always great to meet some new folks as well, Comeaux, DeltaHalo and family, and Boneboy's son, Little Bonebo, .. er what was his name  
Finally met bigox911. 
And Jim Thompson was there as he said he would be.

Good times with some great folks.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 20, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I had a good time. Thanks ladies for the hugs!



I'm not sure all the ladies GAVE you hugs Al. Looked like to me that you stole a few of them when they were off guard.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm not sure all the ladies GAVE you hugs Al. Looked like to me that you stole a few of them when they were off guard.



Of course I did!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 20, 2009)

No evidence posted yet? Come on guys what gives?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 20, 2009)

Jranger said:


> No evidence posted yet? Come on guys what gives?



Jeez, can't wait for the pictures to surface.


So who wants to throw back some beers this weekend?


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 20, 2009)

It was good meetin all you folks I hadn't had the chance to meet yet.  Next time we're not waitin on Jim Thompson to order supper


----------



## Jranger (Mar 20, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Jeez, can't wait for the pictures to surface.



Blacktooth grinnin in them?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 20, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Blacktooth grinnin in them?



I wish. They don't sell the lickwa at "Wib Wanch".


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 20, 2009)

Good to see everybody!!

Yall sure can sing

Thanks fer the beers Redneck and Matty.

Nice to meet the new comers.

See yall next time!!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 20, 2009)

man I gotta get me one of dem pimp hats 

Or at least the pic of my little one showin it off!

(hint,hint)


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dang It Ya'll!  At least post some pics since I was not able to make this one


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 20, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I had a good time. Thanks ladies for the hugs!



You're welcome big boy...


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 20, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Dang It Ya'll!  At least post some pics since I was not able to make this one



Don't feel bad, we talked about you enough that your presence was felt......


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome, newest members of our Red Hat Society!

Whiskey 33






Comeaux





Bogox911





DeltaHalo





LittleDeltaHalo (cutie pie!)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2009)

I see the new recruits where suited up for the meeting.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like a good group. Sorry I could not make this one.
Whatcha got there OutEatHim, mighty fine looking dessert!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 20, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Good to see everybody!!
> 
> Yall sure can sing
> 
> ...



Your welcome my man..   Anytime...  on your B'day that is..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 20, 2009)

We'll have to call ahead next time so they can get the cooler stocked up....


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> We'll have to call ahead next time so they can get the cooler stocked up....



No doubt!  What the heck was that about!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 20, 2009)

well technically they ran out of bud light but as long as they have "cold beer" they have "my brand".


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 20, 2009)

Some pimps in those pictures.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Mar 28, 2009)

still with the red hat?  dang, I got to catch up with yall for the next one..........



OutFishHim said:


> Welcome, newest members of our Red Hat Society!
> 
> Whiskey 33
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 28, 2009)

Bulldawg76 said:


> still with the red hat?  dang, I got to catch up with yall for the next one..........



How is your daughter doing?


----------

